# Hand Grinder advice



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

As I'm going from a lever machine to the fracino Classico in order to keep something manual I like the idea of getting a hand grinder, does anybody know or able to offer advice on which grinder I should be looking at up to say £150? and how would it compare to the grind from a Rancilio rocky, would I be better to just upgrade the rocky to a better grinder?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a hand grinder - like Feldgrind/Hasgrind or comparable for espresso gets to be a pain after a bit. OK, as a stop gap but not as a permanent solution. You would be best advised going for a powered grinder.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2015)

100% agreed.

I used a Hausgrind for 2 months with my Silvia whilst I was waiting for a decent powered grinder to come up, and it gets very tedious. Fine for one or two coffees, but as soon as you are making for anyone else, it's a pain.

The same would not, I hope, be true of some of the large manual grinders like the HG-1 or perhaps a Kinu M68, but my Hausgrind is limited to brewed coffee now, where it excels.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> As I'm going from a lever machine to the fracino Classico in order to keep something manual I like the idea of getting a hand grinder, does anybody know or able to offer advice on which grinder I should be looking at up to say £150? and how would it compare to the grind from a Rancilio rocky, would I be better to just upgrade the rocky to a better grinder?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


Have you seen the OE Lido in the for sale section?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I did thanks, decided to use the money on a decaf grinder instead as I drink decaf other than mornings, picked up a new boxed sage smart grinder albeit second hand for £120 + postage. Actually really impressed and so much easier than constantly switching beans


----------

